# Black poodle with white hairs



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

They might be guard hairs - they are usually a different color than the dog. My black girl has white ones.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Im subbing. My beautiful brown boy has the same issue but no Addisons. I understood it to be something called grizzling maybe? But im new to poodles so interested to hear others replies. My boy has it primarily scattered on his topline, about half his tail is whitish now and I just found a few on his face  He is just ten mos old. I need to google what guard hairs are


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mvinotime said:


> Im subbing. My beautiful brown boy has the same issue but no Addisons. I understood it to be something called grizzling maybe? But im new to poodles so interested to hear others replies. My boy has it primarily scattered on his topline, about half his tail is whitish now and I just found a few on his face  He is just ten mos old. I need to google what guard hairs are



If it is enough to change the color of his tail and he is only ten months old, then he might be clearing to a lighter color. My Taylee started changing from black to blue at about a year old from the tail forward and it took about a year to reach her head.
Grizzling in usually starts on the muzzle on a middle aged dog. Guard hairs are coarser hairs that are sprinkled though-out the coat, they give the coat body, but are not enough to change the color of the dog when you sit back and look at them.


----------

